# Brute Force 750 ????? controller box



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

I need to know what all does the controller box under the seat do. or what all does it controll??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

it is the brain for the bike... it pretty much controls everything.. why do you ask?


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

because the bike was not running right and the speedometer was not working and after i unpluged it everything started to work except the 4x4 switch. i didnt think it would run with out it pluged in .


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hmm... not sure... I don't think anything is supposed to work with the cdi unplugged.... maybe it's not the cdi you are looking at


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...do you have a pic of the one your looking at?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

There are two boxes. The cdi box and the controller box which controls your actuators like yer belt and 4x4 actuator. Just replaced one on a sra. It was like $480 bucks I think. If you have acess to another atv with a good one just swap boxes and see if thats its. I swapped mine out and theirs wasnt workin. Easy thing to try.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info .


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds lke you unplugged the smaller of the 2 boxes which it feeds off the speed sensor,ebc,4wd, an other do not really know what all, unplugged it will run but you will not have the previous features


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Corrosion in the connections could also pose a problem.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

i just replaced the box with a new one and everything works great ! thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wewt! bad acm for the loss!


----------



## Huntha (Jan 8, 2011)

hey what is that part name for the smaller of the two boxes and what was the cost?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Huntha said:


> hey what is that part name for the smaller of the two boxes and what was the cost?


Read.



BleednGreen68 said:


> There are two boxes. The cdi box and the "*controller*" box which controls your actuators like yer belt and 4x4 actuator. Just replaced one on a sra. It was like "*$480*" bucks I think.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

It was the controller box and i got it for $ 150 on ebay


----------



## JakeSonnier (Feb 12, 2013)

Could the bike function properly without the control box? And if I were to turn the bike off in 4wd and unplug the control box would the bike always be locked in 4wd? For some reason when the bike is dry the 4x4 will switch between 4wd and 2wd but once you get the bike wet it will go to 2wd and be stuck until it dries up. Any idea what could be the prob?


----------



## sharpride750 (Dec 31, 2013)

If I get power at the box under the seat the fuses are good dash works bike runs great.....but no power at the acutator plug.....and I also dont hear any noises from any of the acutators...when turning bike on and off...I know its one of them.....can anyone help me please


----------



## kenracz (Apr 10, 2021)

That sounds like my bike. What did you do to fix it? One thing you can do to see if the 2 actuators are working is this. Get some multi strand wire, speaker wire is ok. and strip the ends, disconnect the plug on either of the 2 actuators. Look for the red and black wires. Connect one wire to the red terminal on the battery and the other on the black. Plus and ground. Then touch the wire that comes form the battery red + and touch it to the red wire in the harness and do the same with the other wire - to the black wire. Black to black and red to red. The result will be either the motor will start to work or not. That is how you can check that actuator motor it self. If they work at least you know the motor is good.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I put the manual kit on there and problem solved. Works everytime rain or shine


----------

